# Subs



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok, i dont know too much about audio just the basics. but im looking for some subs and the best ive found is 2 Volfenhag 15's that push 2400 (1200 a piece)watts is that alot or what? im not going to be constantly bumping but its pretty much just something so when im challenged by these guys with blown 8's i can show em a real system.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Well if u wanna go all out get some JL W7's, or if u wanna save a lil get the new line of Kicker L7's...Find a good amp for either and BUMP.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Russia said:


> *Well if u wanna go all out get some JL W7's, or if u wanna save a lil get the new line of Kicker L7's...Find a good amp for either and BUMP. *


W7 is overpriced, much better setups can be had for the money
L7 gets loud but has terrible SQ

what is your budget, you should check out elemental designs, image dynamics, resonant engineering, or adire audio. All of those are great companies, and any of their models will kill Volfenhags in SQ and should get just as loud if not louder


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

KICKER L7!!!!!


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *W7 is overpriced, much better setups can be had for the money
> L7 gets loud but has terrible SQ
> 
> what is your budget, you should check out elemental designs, image dynamics, resonant engineering, or adire audio. All of those are great companies, and any of their models will kill Volfenhags in SQ and should get just as loud if not louder *


I agree the L5's I got and the L7's are jus for boomin SPL, the SQ isnt that good...but yea, depending on what he wants.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I got the Crystal cmp x2 subs and I must tell you they hit as hard as the W7's but they are crystal clear...its not just a clever name. The bass is so clean that I was amazed and I dont think i'm ever gonna change those subs.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the cmpx2's are nice, right up there with the xxx, brahma, magnum d2, idmax, and ed a series


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

i would actaully go with some pheonix gold they bump insanely hard and their Octane R line is very good for the money IMO better then the kicker comp line ( ive had both )


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

I run with two ED15A.22 powered by two Avionixx 800.2 amps. Best sounding sub with insane SPL for a SQ sub. For any price, IMO, they can't be beat. If your interested, read up on em at http://forum.soundillusions.net/ . You won't be disappointed with them.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Sil-8zero said:


> Ok, i dont know too much about audio just the basics. but im looking for some subs and the best ive found is 2 Volfenhag 15's that push 2400 (1200 a piece)watts is that alot or what? im not going to be constantly bumping but its pretty much just something so when im challenged by these guys with blown 8's i can show em a real system.


How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

jayrok said:


> I run with two ED15A.22 powered by two Avionixx 800.2 amps. Best sounding sub with insane SPL for a SQ sub. For any price, IMO, they can't be beat. If your interested, read up on em at http://forum.soundillusions.net/ . You won't be disappointed with them.



Good to see another eD owner!
I'm on SIN too, with the same SN as here, setup in the sig. I absolutely love this sub, best I've ever heard. I can't even imagine how frighteningly loud your setup must be!


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

Whats up sr20demon. Yea, there's not many eDers out there (yet) but they are fantastic subs. The 2 15A's aren't so much loud as they are earth pounding. I love em. I got em both in their own eD 2.2 vented box and they are severe bumpers. The best SQ subs I've ever owned. They're right up there with my Brahma. Thanks.


----------



## poweredbySR20 (Mar 31, 2003)

JBL GTI? they look pretty damn sweet. but sweeter would be the W7


----------



## Chokeu (Nov 7, 2003)

I've got three 10" Audiobahn ALUM10 subs wired down to 1 ohm and I am running 1800 watts to them. They have huge magnets and an aluminum cone. They are made to slam but with excellent sound quality. Right now I tore down the MDF box they were in and in the process of building a fiberglass box molded to fit in the spare tire well. The MDF box totally rocked and when you cranked it up, it would hurt you. I would have to open my windows a tad to let some of the sound pressure out cause it was too much to take. Look into them, they are really great sounding subs at a good price. My 2 cents.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I think that's the first time I've ever heard Audiobahn and SQ in the same post


----------

